# French/ Spain border Portatalet



## pamjon (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi, has anyone stopped the night on the top at portatalet. It is where the little shops are on the top before you head down into Spain and Jaca? 
Pj


----------



## witzend (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes also after laruns theres a lake on the left with parking a tourist train runs high into mountain from there


----------



## Val54 (Sep 9, 2018)

pamjon said:


> Hi, has anyone stopped the night on the top at portatalet. It is where the little shops are on the top before you head down into Spain and Jaca?
> Pj



No but we’ve overnighted part way down where Witzend suggested ......... there are a few spots on the D431 on the east side of the lake. Not been since 2015 but it was ok then.


----------



## m30 (Sep 9, 2018)

You cant stay up at the top at Portalet as its in the national park, as said you can stay further down at Fabreges by the lake or further up you can shoot off the 934 down the west side where you find a stream and foot bridge, just above the boulder field. 
We stayed at both in mid August, the lake side at Fabreges was packed, i tried to count all the motorhomes and gave up at 150 , it was quite a sight.

Whats the fuss about Jaca? drove through it didnt even bother stopping, did we miss something? 

Stu


----------



## Dezi (Sep 10, 2018)

A few years ago in early spring we arrived at the Portalet border in the middle of a snow blizzard.

Parking up on the sheltered !!!  side of a building we spent a peacefull night.

I took these pics the following morning. 

 I kept my socks on in bed that night.

Dezi


----------



## witzend (Sep 10, 2018)

witzend said:


> Yes



We did stop over nite on 2 different occasions in the left hand side carpark we where not alone either time
(Not so tough as Dezi though)


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 10, 2018)

Dezi,socks on for one night,well i have had the same pair on for a year in bed.:scared:


----------



## Dezi (Sep 10, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Dezi,socks on for one night,well i have had the same pair on for a year in bed.:scared:



Why am I not surprised by this unsavory revelation.

Can we please leave it that and draw a thick veil over the rest of your underclothes.


Dezi


----------



## QFour (Sep 10, 2018)

I like Jaca, either the free aire with the dedicated dog field, or by the Mercadona.  I also like the Mercadona.  

Mrs QFour


----------

